# Can I use chicken eggshells for calcium?



## melissasue1968 (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm having trouble getting good grit for pigeons here. I have one seed mix that contains very small seashells. They love the small seeds but I'm not sure if they are eating the shells.  
I am wondering if I can give crushed or powdered eggshells to ensure enough calcium.... Also can't get good vit/min supplements here.
If it's O.K. how/how much/how often.
I was figuring just to wash the eggshells and crush them and offer like grit, or else powder them and add some wheat germ oil to seed to make it stick.  
A long time ago (years...) I had given crushed eggshells to breeding canaries... on the advice found in some book. It had also said to give boiled egg when they where feeding young. Is hard boiled egg good or bad for pigeons?
I wish I could get a good pigeon book here, but the best bookstore in the kingdom doesn't have anything on their care. I know I have said it before but---I'm so grateful for all you wonderful people here on pigeon-talk.
I would be lost without you!
Thanks, Melissa


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Melissa,

the crushed chicken egg shells are a good source of calcium, so go ahaid and give it to them.
You don't have to give it to them in their food, just put it in a dish and they will eat from it as much as they need.

You can add wheat germ oil to their feed once a week or during times of stress ( breeding, moulting, illness). It is a good source of vit E.
Once a month you can give them a drop of fish oil from a fish oil capsule in their seed or directly in their beaks to supply them with vit A.
For vit B's you give them once in a while crushed cereal that has vit B added.

That should cover pretty much all their needs.

Reti


----------



## melissasue1968 (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks Reti!!! I am such an overprotective 'Mother'  , with too many questions!!! That's great info!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

melissasue1968 said:


> I am such an overprotective 'Mother'  ,




I can relate to that  
Feel free to ask any questions you might have. We are glad to share tips and info to our pigeon friends.

Reti


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

*eggshells*

One more thought here....

After washing the chicken egg shells, microwave them on high for about 2-4 minutes, before letting them cool and then crushing them.
The microwaving will kill any e-coli that might still be on the shells.


----------

